
95% of Chinese Users Would Rather Give Up Their iPhones Than Lose WeChat - alvis
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/08/13/china-iphone-users-prefer-wechat/
======
sushshshsh
And to think they also get more granular control over their phone's file
system too by using Android or Huawei ^.^

------
tatrajim
So much for the vaunted innovation of IT in China. Watch censorship in real
time as posts disappear before your eyes.

